# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  دانشگاه شما هم ازمون تعیین سطح زبان گذاشته?

## A.H.M

کسی از این ازمون تعیین سطح خبر داره چی میپرسن?

----------


## A.H.M

Up

----------


## genzo

نه لوتی  :Yahoo (4): 

خبر نداریم :/

----------


## Alireza...kh78

_تهرون  همه رشته ها دارن_

----------


## rezagmi

> کسی از این ازمون تعیین سطح خبر داره چی میپرسن?


سلام
تا جایی که خبر دارم ی علوم پزشکی تهران این آزمون رو میگیره
شهید بهشتی رو خبر ندارم
بقیه دانشگاه ها هم نشنیدم بگیرن

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط امیر123




کسی از این ازمون تعیین سطح خبر داره چی میپرسن?


سلام فقط دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تهران تعیین سطح زبان داره*

----------


## ion

سلام ... بهشتیم داره... و خوب طبق اون دسته بندی میکنن دانشجو هارو... ولی به این معنی نیس کسی ک سطحش پایین تره باید واحد های بیشتری بخونه...آخرش جوری میشه تعداد واحد همه برابر میشه...اصلانم نگرانی نداره این آزمون..
آزمون راحتیم هس یعنی اکثران همون سطح بالا قبول میشن... مگه اینکه دیگ زبانش خیلی پرت باشه

----------


## mehrab98

تعیین سطح فقط برای اینه ک ببینن لازمه زبان پیش دانشگاهیو دوباره پاس کنید یا نه ! فک کنم فقطم تهران داره
دانشگاه ما هرکی تو کنکور بالا ۵۰ زده اوکیه زیر ۵۰ ها باید زبان پیشو پاس کنن

----------


## saj8jad

این آزمون رو فقط دانشگاه تهران داره
تا جایی که اطلاع دارم، یک آزمون تستی زبان 80 سوالی کامپیوتری هستش و باقی توضیحات تو عکس زیر میتونید مطالعه کنید

----------


## A.H.M

> این آزمون رو فقط دانشگاه تهران داره
> تا جایی که اطلاع دارم، یک آزمون تستی زبان 80 سوالی کامپیوتری هستش و باقی توضیحات تو عکس زیر میتونید مطالعه کنید


خیلی ممنون دنبال همچین چیزی بودم

----------

